

Theories of Everything, Mapped - ernesto95
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150803-physics-theories-map/

======
interesting_att
Wow. Fascinating presentation.

Tangential note: I find creating interactive diagrams like these incredibly
useful for discussing complicated fields of study. Right now the best programs
we have to discuss ideas is Microsoft Word, which is woefully inadequate.

